# Adobe Auto-Update



## tspear (Dec 23, 2018)

After a few "bad" updates (the redesigned import of 6 being the most memorable); or more recently the backup zip problem which only seems a few months ago (I know it was longer).
I have got into the habit of waiting before installing a new release from Adobe.

On the latest update, Adobe now offers auto-update.  Is anyone using it yet?


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 24, 2018)

tspear said:


> After a few "bad" updates (the redesigned import of 6 being the most memorable); or more recently the backup zip problem which only seems a few months ago (I know it was longer).
> I have got into the habit of waiting before installing a new release from Adobe.
> 
> On the latest update, Adobe now offers auto-update.  Is anyone using it yet?


Maybe we need a large group of people who will rotate the responsibility of downloading the new update when it first appears.  Kind of like food tasters for the king.  Just kidding.  How long you wait is a function of your appetite for adventure vs. risk.

Phil Burton


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 24, 2018)

tspear said:


> After a few "bad" updates (the redesigned import of 6 being the most memorable); or more recently the backup zip problem which only seems a few months ago (I know it was longer).
> I have got into the habit of waiting before installing a new release from Adobe.
> 
> On the latest update, Adobe now offers auto-update.  Is anyone using it yet?


Nope. I turned it off as soon as I saw it.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 24, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Maybe we need a large group of people who will rotate the responsibility of downloading the new update when it first appears.  Kind of like food tasters for the king.  Just kidding.  How long you wait is a function of your appetite for adventure vs. risk.
> 
> Phil Burton


I think that it should be the job of the Guru's on this forum


----------



## msmack (Dec 24, 2018)

How to turn it off.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 24, 2018)

LOL Yep, we're all daring/crazy. 

I recommend turning it off on mission-critical machines. For everyone else, I'll sit on the fence. We frequently see reports of issues that have been fixed in an update, but the user is still using an old version, so having auto update on would help most people. It's fairly easy to roll back to an earlier version that affects your workflow. So I'd say it's a judgment call, based on whether you notice that new versions are available and remember to install them or not!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 24, 2018)

msmack said:


> How to turn it off.



CC app > ... menu > Preferences > Creative Cloud tab > Apps tab > uncheck Enable auto update. Update apps to the latest release of Adobe Creative Cloud


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 24, 2018)

I have it turned off. I prefer to manage my computer by myself, so I know what and when a change has happened. So It's me who decide when do a LR update (although I usually don't wait long after it's been released).
Just a personal choice !


----------



## tspear (Dec 24, 2018)

I agree it is a choice. But the concept of evergreen software has become the norm for many. Being in charge of a product I get it, we jo longer support need to test six plus versions. 
However for it to work, you have to trust the software vendor. 
So I was curious if Adobe has regained other people's trust yet.

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 24, 2018)

From years of experience in IT for a large engineering company where I had to install, test and roll out new software releases I can firmly attest that to be on the cutting edge of  technology is where all the blood is. 

I do not believe that we need to take any extra steps to test new releases as there are thousands of eager beavers out there jumping on every new release as soon as they can. All you have to do is watch the Adobe forums to see if there any problems in a new release.  And then simply wait for the next update that fixes the problems. 

Just my 2 cents.

-louie


----------



## tspear (Dec 24, 2018)

Based on the comments, I am coming to the conclusion that only brave souls like @Victoria Bampton with multiple machines will be willing to take the risk.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 24, 2018)

I turned it off as soon as I seen it as well.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Dec 25, 2018)

I have turned it off also and wait for several weeks to months to update my production machine. On my second system i intall it immediately however.


----------



## msmack (Jan 1, 2019)

I am not sure whee I find the option to disable Auto updates   I am using LR Classic CC  8.1


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2019)

msmack said:


> I am not sure whee I find the option to disable Auto updates   I am using LR Classic CC  8.1


Scroll back to post 7 msmack. If it doesn't show up there, it's not enabled for your system anyway.


----------

